# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  help!!!

## dimbou

καλησπερα σε ολους..ειμαι νεος στην ιστορια του awmn και θα ηθελα καθε βοηθεια..εχω κανει τις απαραιτητες εγγραφες..εχω ενα φορητο mac powerbook..καποιος που θα μπορουσε να με βοηθησει?μενω πολυγωνο,αθηνα...
ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας...

----------

